# Bio-Identcal Hormone Rx in Mexico



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

There must be a number of Americans or Canadians living full time in Mexico who are on Bio-Identical Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT). *Where are you getting your prescriptions filled?* Here in the states we can typically get ours filled at only one of our local pharmacies. Only a small percentage of US pharmacies can actually do the compounding (i.e., mixing the hormones with a cream and filling graduated applicator tubes). Has anyone found a pharmacy in Mexico that performs that service? We will be living in Mazatlan, but would be willing to travel to Guadalahara if necessary to get them.
Thanks,
MM


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unlike the USA, there is little 'compounding' or dispensing from bulk in Mexican 'farmacias'. Medications are sold in factory sealed packaging, eliminating the chance of contamination and/or adultery. As such, you would be wise to obtain the exact generic name and dose of the medications you use and discuss them with your Mexican physician. He can then prescribe appropriately.


----------

